# Christian Hummer, der Keyboarder der Wiener Band "Wanda", ist mit 32 Jahren verstorben



## SteveJ (28 Sep. 2022)

Fans der legendär feierlustigen Wiener Rockband Wanda hatten sich seit Wochen auf den kommenden Freitag gefreut.

Endlich das neue Album mit dem schlichten Titel "Wanda".
Endlich wieder neue Lieder zwischen Schnaps, Exzess und Melancholie.
Endlich wieder Musik von den fünf Burschen in Lederjacken, die "Bologna" und die "Tante Ceccarelli" 2014 zum Pop-Phänomen gemacht haben.
Doch jetzt bleiben bloß noch die Melancholie und die Traurigkeit. 
Am Montag mussten Wanda bekannt geben, dass ihr Keyboarder und Gründungsmitglied Christian Hummer mit 32 Jahren nach langer und schwerer Krankheit gestorben ist.

_"Es gibt keine Worte, die diesem Verlust gerecht werden können"_, schrieben die verbliebenen vier Bandmitglieder auf den offiziellen Instagram- und Facebookseiten der Gruppe mit.
_"Christian war ein begnadeter Musiker und ein wundervoller Mensch. Seine Begeisterung für die Musik und seine Zuwendung zu den Menschen haben ihn so liebenswert gemacht"_, so die Band weiter.

Hummer war seit der Gründung der Popgruppe vor zehn Jahren dabei.
Mit Wanda durchlebte er sowohl den Aufstieg zu einem der bekanntesten österreichischen Acts im deutschsprachigen Raum als auch Tiefpunkte.
Einer der bekanntesten Hits von Wanda ist vermutlich "Bussi Baby":


Nach dem jahrelangen Leben auf Tournee waren die Musiker vor drei Jahren zerstritten und entfremdet, erzählte Leadsänger Marco Michael Wanda im Interview der Deutschen Presse-Agentur, noch vor dem Tod seines Kollegen. Doch man fand wieder zueinander, und mit dem schlicht "Wanda" betitelten neuen Album sollte noch einmal der klassische Bandsound aufleben.

Die traurige Nachricht an die Fans wurde nun vier Tage vor Erscheinen des neuen Studioalbums von Wanda veröffentlicht.

Das Album soll trotzdem erscheinen, als Abschiedsgruß an den "lieben Freund".
Alle weiteren Aktivitäten in dieser Woche, darunter ein Konzert zur Veröffentlichung im Berliner Badehaus, hat die Band dagegen abgesagt.

Wanda hatten sich offenbar schon seit Längerem auf diesen Verlust einstellen müssen.
Der österreichische Musikjournalist *Reiner Reitsamer*, der Hummer gut kannte, berichtet in einem berührenden Nachruf im "Musikexpress" von einer Herz-OP des Musikers 2020 und von einer letzten Begegnung:
_"Zu Beginn dieses Jahres habe ich seine Stimme auf der Mariahilfer Straße in Wien gehört. Zuerst konnte ich das freundliche 'Hallo' nicht zuordnen. 
Dann begegneten mir seine Augen. Diese stahlblauen Augen. Und ich erschrak. Das war Christian. Ich hätte ihn fast nicht erkannt. Er war furchtbar dünn geworden."_

Die Keyboards von Christian Hummer prägten den urwüchsigen Wanda-Sound vom ersten Lied der ersten Platte an.
Ohne ihn kein Amore in Bologna, keine Tante Ceccarelli und keine späteren Hits wie das mitreißende "Gib mir alles".
Auf den Konzerten der vergangenen Monate und auf den Fotos zum neuen Album war Hummer schon nicht mehr dabei.

Und die Platte klingt jetzt anders, wie eine letzte Erinnerung an den Verstorbenen, beinahe so wie David Bowies Requiem "Blackstar", das er 2015/16 zu seinem eigenen Abschied inszeniert hatte.

Michael Marco Fitzthum singt darauf über "Orte, an denen wir waren". Die jüngste Single trägt vielleicht nicht zufällig den Titel "Wir sind verloren".
Im melancholischen "Va bene" heißt es:
_"Man wird ängstlicher, man wird einsamer, man wird grausamer, man wird kindischer und vergesslicher. Man wird lächerlicher und verletzlicher. Und es muss trotzdem alles weitergehen." _
Im letzten Lied des nicht mehr ganz so wüsten, nicht mehr so exzessiven Albums feiern sich Wanda noch einmal als "Gang", die nichts auseinanderbringt, höchstens der Tod:
_"Nix, wos ma tuan, wird je zur Legende werdn. Wir san scho froh, wann ma erst am Ende sterbn. Wir san eine Gang, und wir hoitn zamm."_

Die Platte markiert einen würdigen und überaus hörenswerten Abschied für Christian Hummer.
Sie macht Freude, sie macht aber auch traurig.
Und sie macht vor allem Lust darauf, die überragenden und leider nur zwei Songs zu hören, die Hummer mit seiner Zweitband Loeweloewe veröffentlicht hat.

"Lauter als die Stimme im Kopf" und sein letztes Lied, der unwiderstehliche Ohrwurm "Stop Lift Stop", klingen elektronischer, experimentierfreudiger und mutiger als die letzten Platten von Wanda.
Vielleicht wäre das für die Rabauken aus Wien der Sound der Zukunft gewesen. Dazu wird es jetzt nicht mehr kommen.
Aber es muss trotzdem weitergehen, irgendwie...

*R.I.P. Christian Hummer*

Quellen: Ippen-Digital, BR, dpa, "Musikexpress", Instagram, Facebook


----------

